# Steckachse hinten mit Drehmomentschlüssel?



## Tim899 (25. Oktober 2016)

Hallo, 

Sollte bei einem Carbon Rahmen die hintere Steckachse mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel angezogen werden? Das Drehmoment ist bei mir mit 10-20Nm recht weit angegeben. 

Wie macht ihr das? Nach Gefühl oder mit Drehmomentschlüssel? 


Gruß, 
Tim


----------



## memphis35 (25. Oktober 2016)

Dann nimm halt die Mitte . Mit dem Dremo . Sonst hättest ja keine Angabei in der Anleitung .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim899 (25. Oktober 2016)

Ich selbst habe keinen Drehmomentschlüssel und müsste mir daher einen anschaffen. Deswegen wollte ich fragen wie ihr das bei Steckachse und Carbon handhabt - mit oder ohne Drehmomentschlüssel eben? 
Am Vorderrad ist ja auch Steckachse, jedoch wird mit Schnellspanner festgezogen und somit kein festes Drehmoment...


----------



## Andi_72 (25. Oktober 2016)

Selten dämliche Herstellerangabe...
Entweder beträgt er nicht mehr wie 10Nm, oder locker 20Nm.
Eine Streuung wie zB 10-12Nm wäre ja nachvollziehbar, aber das ist unlogisch.
Ich würde auch max bis 15Nm gehen, das sollte reichen.

Edit:
Okey, wenn du keinen hast sin die 20Nm hilfreich. Denn die mit der Hand und einem normalen T-Schlüssel ist schon ordentlich. Zieh normal handfest an, das sollte reichen.


----------



## --- (25. Oktober 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Selten dämliche Herstellerangabe...



Die Angabe "handfest" ist noch viel dämlicher. Was soll das heißen? So fest wie es mit der Hand geht? Ohne Werkzeug? Mit Werkzeug? Langer Inbusschlüssel? Oder doch eher der Kürzere? Wessen Hand? Meine? Deine? Die eines Zehnjährigen?


----------



## Fridl89 (25. Oktober 2016)

Drehmomentschlüssel ? was das ? 



Andi_72 schrieb:


> Selten dämliche Herstellerangabe...
> Entweder beträgt er nicht mehr wie 10Nm, oder locker 20Nm......



Ich denke das bezieht sich eher auf: unter 10 nm ist zu locker(zu wenig Spannkraft) und 20 nm sind max.

Gerade bei Steckachse mach ich mir da weniger Gedanken, wenn du wüsstest was so mancher Händler alles ohne Drehmo anzieht


----------



## Andi_72 (25. Oktober 2016)

Hab ich geschrieben: t-Schlüssel, handfest. Also wenn ein durchschnittlicher erwachsener Mann die Schraube bis zum Reibungswiderstand festzieht.
Das ist nicht noch dämlicher, sondern eine durchaus gängige Angabe.
Einen Bereich anzugeben, bei welchem der Max wert doppelt so hoch wie der Min wert ist, bleibt da mm nach sinnfrei.
aber wenn du einen besseren Vorschlag hast: bitte gerne!
Eine geübte mechanikerhand weiß was handfest bedeutet.


----------



## ragazza (25. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Tim,
versuche irgendwo, vielleicht bei einem Kumpel, mal an einen Drehmomentschlüssel ranzukommen. Fixiere irgendeine Schraube in einem Schraubstock und belaste diese mit 20Nm. Dann kriegst du ein Gefühl dafür, wieviel Kraft du maximal aufbringen darfst. Die Steckachse muss auch ohne Drehmo gehen. Schnelle Laufradwechsel, ein Platter unterwegs - alles Situationen wo kaum einer einen Drehmomentschlüssel bei hat. Da muss die Erfahrung greifen, und die Erfahrung kannst du,wie oben beschrieben, schärfen.


----------



## Muckal (25. Oktober 2016)

--- schrieb:


> Die Angabe "handfest" ist noch viel dämlicher. Was soll das heißen? So fest wie es mit der Hand geht? Ohne Werkzeug? Mit Werkzeug? Langer Inbusschlüssel? Oder doch eher der Kürzere? Wessen Hand? Meine? Deine? Die eines Zehnjährigen?



Die eines Zehnjährigen! Oder eines 15 jährigen Mädchens.


----------



## zichl (25. Oktober 2016)

--- schrieb:


> Die Angabe "handfest" ist noch viel dämlicher. Was soll das heißen? So fest wie es mit der Hand geht? Ohne Werkzeug? Mit Werkzeug? Langer Inbusschlüssel? Oder doch eher der Kürzere? Wessen Hand? Meine? Deine? Die eines Zehnjährigen?


Die Angabe Handfest ist durchaus gängig und es sollte jedem halbwegs begabten Schrauber klar sein was Handfest ist. Allerdings ist das für einen biker der kein Schrauber ist  sondern einfach nur fahren will evtl eine arg schwammige Aussage.


----------



## memphis35 (25. Oktober 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Eine geübte mechanikerhand weiß was handfest bedeutet.


Da bin ich bei dir aber was meinst bedeutet das für alle anderen die hier wegen einfachste Dinge , weil sie sich nicht sicher sind , nachfragen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_72 (25. Oktober 2016)

Denen hilft nur Übung, der Gang zur Werkstatt, oder halt ein Drehmoment-Schlüssel.
Man kann halt weder "15nm" noch "handfest" beschreiben...
Grad bei Carbon würd ich die knapp 100.- investieren. Also ich hab sie investiert , den selbst ein gelernter Schrauber kann sich grade bei niedrigen Werten schnell vertuen.
DM-Schlüssel ist eine Anschaffung für Jahrzehnte, schafft Sicherheit und das raten hat ein Ende!
Die Hersteller machen diese Angaben ja nicht zum Spaß!

Im übrigen sollten Schrauben immer nach, bzw. mit Gefühl angezogen werden...
Merke: nach fest kommt los !

Und noch was zur eigentlichen Frage:
Exakt 5Nm per Hand anzuziehen dürfte selbst einem geübten Schraubet schwer fallen. Innerhalb eines Toleranzbereiches von 10-20Nm zu bleiben ist dagegen wesentlich einfacher.


----------



## memphis35 (25. Oktober 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Exakt 5Nm per Hand anzuziehen dürfte selbst einem geübten Schraubet schwer fallen.


Könnte man erlernen bei immer den gleichen Voraussetzungen ( so wie man fast alles antrainieren kann )  aber dann ist es bei 20Nm schon wieder vorbei . Und wie du schon schreibst , für den Hobbyschrauber ist ein Dremo eine Anschaffung fürs Leben . Ich habe auf Arbeit Dremos die nicht so oft gebraucht werden und dadurch schon 30 Jahre am Buckel haben und es noch immer tun .


----------



## schoeppi (25. Oktober 2016)

Interessant wird das Ganze dann wenn die Achse gar nicht mit Werkzeug angezogen wird sonder per Hebel.
So wie das sehr oft der Fall ist.
Da sind dann die Angaben der Nm von vorneherin hinfällig.
Das ist dann in jedem Fall "handfest".


----------



## duc-mo (26. Oktober 2016)

Echt lustig wie ihr es euch hindreht... Was soll der Hersteller denn machen, wenn es für einen Rahmen Steckachsen mit und ohne Hebel gibt... Würde er einen festen Wert angeben, dann würde die Hebelfraktion aufschreien, weil der Wert nicht ein zu halten ist. Also wird ein Bereich genannt, aber jetzt schreit die Drehmomentschlüsselfraktion weil der Bereich zu groß ist... Aber Moment... was macht die Drehmomentschlüsselfraktion auf Tour bei einem Platten?


----------



## Muckal (26. Oktober 2016)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Echt lustig wie ihr es euch hindreht... Was soll der Hersteller denn machen, wenn es für einen Rahmen Steckachsen mit und ohne Hebel gibt... Würde er einen festen Wert angeben, dann würde die Hebelfraktion aufschreien, weil der Wert nicht ein zu halten ist. Also wird ein Bereich genannt, aber jetzt schreit die Drehmomentschlüsselfraktion weil der Bereich zu groß ist... Aber Moment... was macht die Drehmomentschlüsselfraktion auf Tour bei einem Platten?



Drehmomentschlüssel auspacken? Doofe Frage...


----------



## duc-mo (26. Oktober 2016)

Muckal schrieb:


> Drehmomentschlüssel auspacken? Doofe Frage...



Und vorher hast du vermutlich noch neue Dichtmilch aus der 0,5L Flasche eingefüllt und den Reifen mit der Standpumpe aufgepumpt. "Mann" will unterwegs ja den gleichen Komfort wie zu Hause in der Werkstatt, da schleppt man gern mal 25kg Werkzeug mit auf den Trail...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (26. Oktober 2016)

Standpumpe??? Du Anfänger! Heute ist doch jeder Racer und hat diese komische Tubeless-Bombe von Schwalbe dabei...also echt...


----------



## duc-mo (26. Oktober 2016)

Muckal schrieb:


> Standpumpe??? Du Anfänger! Heute ist doch jeder Racer und hat diese komische Tubeless-Bombe von Schwalbe dabei...also echt...



Du hast das nicht zu Ende gedacht... Bei der Tubeless-Bombe braucht es zusätzlich ne Minipumpe zur Feineinstellung UND einen digitalen Druckmesser zur Kontrolle. Da ist eine Standpumpe auf Tour einfach universeller. Außerdem findet man die leichter im riesigen 70Liter Werkzeugfach vom Bikerucksack... Perfekt wäre natürlich ein Kompressor! Mit dem Notstromaggregat (was man dann eh mitschleppen muss) könnte man ja auch noch allerhand andere Helferlein betreiben...


----------



## Muckal (26. Oktober 2016)

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich dir schon irgendwo zustimmen könnte. Für mich ist das aber eigentlich auch irrelevant, fahre nur Rolle und wenn doch mal draußen auf Feldwegen hab ich nen Unimog als Begleitfahrzeug dabei. Macht auch einfach Sinn.


----------



## duc-mo (26. Oktober 2016)

Ach dann war das dein Begleitfahrzeug das uns hier die Trails kaputtmacht... Wenn ich dich erwische!!!


----------



## Muckal (26. Oktober 2016)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ach dann war das dein Begleitfahrzeug das uns hier die Trails kaputtmacht... Wenn ich dich erwische!!!



Sorry aber der Uni geht schneller als 25, da hast du mit deinem E-Fat-Fully keine Chance


----------



## duc-mo (26. Oktober 2016)

Hast gewonnen!


----------



## Muckal (26. Oktober 2016)

Tja, Unimog is halt mal Trumpf


----------



## duc-mo (26. Oktober 2016)

Das war auch schon im Autoquatett Paris Dakar so...


----------



## fone (27. Oktober 2016)

Ich würde alle Schrauben nur mit einem möglichste teuren Drehmoment-Schlüssel anziehen.


----------



## Andi_72 (27. Oktober 2016)

Genau! Und bitte nur bits mit Karbide-teflon-Beschichtung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trautsichnix (27. Oktober 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Genau! Und bitte nur bits mit Karbide-teflon-Beschichtung...



die sind tofte


----------



## sharky (28. Oktober 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Einen Bereich anzugeben, bei welchem der Max wert doppelt so hoch wie der Min wert ist, bleibt da mm nach sinnfrei.


Du verstehst scheinbar nicht den Hintergrund er Angaben . max. 20nm um das gewinde nicht zu zerstören . Und min. 10nm um die Nabe fest zu bekommen . Vermutlich hast du auch nicht auf dem Schirm dass sich hier, im Gegensatz zu den meisten normalen verschraubungen, mehrere Toleranzen addieren und die Funktion des rades noch gegeben ein muss. zudem sind naben halt doch nicht alle exakt gleich breit was naturgemäß eine höhere Streuung des Drehmoment bedeutet 
Und dafür braucht es halt mehr als nur eine max. angabe oder eine Bandbreite von nur 2nm....


----------



## Andi_72 (28. Oktober 2016)

Mir ist das sehr wohl klar. So wie der ta das geschrieben hat, las es sich aber nach einer eher willkürlichen Angabe.
Tatsächlich wird am Bauteil die Angabe min/max zu finden sein, und damit bleibt auch keine Frage mehr offen.


----------

